# Perhaps it's time to clear out the stash...



## duckduck (Jan 25, 2008)

I think I just have too much makeup to keep track of! Oh well, in the meantime, here's some pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lipsticks:





Lipglosses:





Face:





Blushes:





Eyeshadows:





Eyeliners:





Brushes:





I know it's not half as big as some on here, but for me, it's too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Off to start the sale thread then!


----------



## beauty_marked (Jan 25, 2008)

You have an AWESOME collection. its HUGE!!!!

I spy with my little eyes, 
Aura Science l/g in lippy nude??


----------



## peacelover18 (Jan 25, 2008)

Very nice! I'd love to know the names of the MAC lipsticks, if possible.


----------



## XShear (Jan 25, 2008)

how awesome is this?! i'm jealous!


----------



## nunu (Jan 25, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## xStefanie711 (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow! Great Collection


----------



## elongreach (Jan 25, 2008)

I am loving your lipstick collection!


----------



## duckduck (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_You have an AWESOME collection. its HUGE!!!!

I spy with my little eyes, 
Aura Science l/g in lippy nude??_

 
Okay, you definitely win a prize - you're totally correct! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, good to know my colors are pretty spot on!


----------



## duckduck (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peacelover18* 

 
_Very nice! I'd love to know the names of the MAC lipsticks, if possible._

 
Absolutely!

Blonde on Blonde, Embraceable, Midimauve, Birds of a Feather, Sophistico, 3N, Twig, VGV, Entwined, 4N, Dubonnet

HTH!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 26, 2008)

That is such a fantastic collection!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I love how you arrange your stash for the pictures so they look "artsy!"


----------



## duckduck (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_That is such a fantastic collection!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I love how you arrange your stash for the pictures so they look "artsy!"_

 

LOL! I don't even think I was thinking about it - a longgg time on E-bay selling makeup I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## kalikana (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow, you have a lot of lip stuff! Awesome!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 26, 2008)

Very nice collection.


----------



## liv (Jan 28, 2008)

Love your lipstick collection!  What Benefit lipstick is that?


----------



## duckduck (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_Love your lipstick collection!  What Benefit lipstick is that?_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On the left is Curtsy, and on the right is Bag Me Baby.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 30, 2008)

beautiful collection!!


----------



## frocher (Jan 30, 2008)

Fantastic collection!


----------



## mz_malee (Jan 30, 2008)

good collection ya got


----------



## labellavita7 (Jan 30, 2008)

WOW... so jealous!


----------



## Jacq-i (Jan 30, 2008)

Very lovely collection! You have a nice range of brands too.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow you have SO much beautiful stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Jealous of all those Tarte cheek stains - I'm hoping I'm able to try them soon!


----------



## n_c (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow this is awesome! Nice colors.


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice assortment!


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Feb 3, 2008)

I love your collection!! I really like your color selection!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 5, 2008)

Wonderful collection!


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 6, 2008)

Great collection and such nice color selection !!


----------

